# Ferrets And Other Animals



## Fizzie (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you have any other pets? And do they all get along?

Which pets seem to get on best with ferrets? And which should be kept away?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I have 2 male ferrets. They both love my dog. She's a little shih tzu cross pup and they have a great time most days playing. 
My cat however won't entertain them at all, but then she isnt keen on the dog either, she just likes a quiet life.

I have other pets such as rats and mice and they will never have any contact with the ferrets. It would be too dangerous .


----------



## PoodleLover (Mar 1, 2013)

When i had my group of ferrets they would reguarly come out and play in the garden with the dogs, all of our dogs have grown up with the ferrets so know to treat them as friends not food ! My cat was here before any ferrets but he has always tended to ignore them

Here is my poodle when he was a pup sharing the ferrets dinner, this was a few year ago and sadly all but one have now passed away.









Definitely keep small pets and rodents away they are natural hunters and will kill without a second thought.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

like others have said keep ferrets away from rodents, if the ferret is well trained and understands NO it can live along side small pets but they must never meet. Some ferrets can be fantastic with dogs/cats, but it depends on the nature of the ferret dog and cat, some ferrets may never accept dogs/cats and bite them. If you plan on this i would suggest you get a young ferret from the rescue as the older they are the harder it can be to learn them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have dogs, cats, gerbils, rats, mice and a hamster along with my ferrets. I wouldnt allow the ferrets to come into contact with the rodents, but they get on fine with the dogs and cats, especially the cats who they play with a lot. They have met the rats through the bars of the cage and they had to be taught not to harrass them (not that my rats even noticed the ferrets), but they learn very quickly and know not to play near the rat cage now.


----------



## Fizzie (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I love hearing everyone's stories. 

Has anyone had any experiences with keeping ferrets and rabbits as friends? I read that you're not meant to mix the species (for obvious reasons), but I've seen _alot_ of videos that suggest otherwise.

I ask because my partner has a rabbit as his place, and I'd like to know the best way to introduce them incase we end up living together in the future.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fizzie said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. I love hearing everyone's stories.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with keeping ferrets and rabbits as friends? I read that you're not meant to mix the species (for obvious reasons), but I've seen _alot_ of videos that suggest otherwise.
> 
> I ask because my partner has a rabbit as his place, and I'd like to know the best way to introduce them incase we end up living together in the future.


the best way to introduce a ferret and rabbit is never. Ferrets eat rabits in the wild.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It would be the best way to get your rabbit killed, rabbits are a prey species for ferrets, they are instinctive in that, they should never ever come into contact unless you want a dead rabbit. If you have seen videos that show otherwise then the owners were taking a serious and unecessary risk. If you cant keep the two animal seperately then you may have to rethink your plans of getting a ferret, at least while you have the rabbit.


----------



## Fizzie (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm, kind of wanted a little more of an open mind here. ^^; As I've seen that it's possible for these two species to get along, I'd like to get some more information on it.

I've heard ferrets being introduced while young can learn that rabbits are friends and not food.

Heck, there was a time when they used to say never to let your cat near a ferret as it would kill it. But cats seem to either get on with, or ignore ferrets for the most part.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fizzie said:


> Hmm, kind of wanted a little more of an open mind here. ^^; As I've seen that it's possible for these two species to get along, I'd like to get some more information on it.
> 
> I've heard ferrets being introduced while young can learn that rabbits are friends and not food.
> 
> Heck, there was a time when they used to say never to let your cat near a ferret as it would kill it. But cats seem to either get on with, or ignore ferrets for the most part.


do some reserch ferrets eat rabbits and its a natural instinct so how is it not being open minded.


----------



## Fizzie (Mar 3, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> do some reserch ferrets eat rabbits and its a natural instinct so how is it not being open minded.


It's not being open minded because you're not even considering the possibility that the two species can get along. And as I've seen as much, I'm willing to accept that and look into it rather than shoot it down right off the mark. :/

Dogs and cats can get along. Cats and rats can get along. Etc, etc. There are plenty of animals that you wouldn't expect to get along, but depending on the temperament of the animals, and the introduction process; they do.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fizzie said:


> It's not being open minded because you're not even considering the possibility that the two species can get along. And as I've seen as much, I'm willing to accept that and look into it rather than shoot it down right off the mark. :/
> 
> Dogs and cats can get along. Cats and rats can get along. Etc, etc. There are plenty of animals that you wouldn't expect to get along, but depending on the temperament of the animals, and the introduction process; they do.


Maybe because i am worried about the rabbit? ferrets can kill very quickly and then how would you feel? all it takes is on hard bite at the back of the neck. also ferrets have a smell that scares rabbits.


----------



## Fizzie (Mar 3, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> Maybe because i am worried about the rabbit? ferrets can kill very quickly and then how would you feel? all it takes is on hard bite at the back of the neck. also ferrets have a smell that scares rabbits.


I'd never want anything bad to happen to the rabbit. I love his fluffy butt. 

But the thing you keep ignoring is that they _can_ be friends in the right circumstances. And it's those circumstances that I'm trying to research.

I'm not exactly gonna get them both, dump them in a room together, and see what happens. :/

As for the smell, the same was said about cats to rats. And it may be true, but I know plenty of rats with no fear of cats, and cats with no interest (some with confusion) in rats.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fizzie said:


> I'd never want anything bad to happen to the rabbit. I love his fluffy butt.
> 
> But the thing you keep ignoring is that they _can_ be friends in the right circumstances. And it's those circumstances that I'm trying to research.
> 
> ...


I dont understand why you would want to try and get them together though. Its so dangerous for the rabbit, ferrets have a strong smell that will scare the rabbit, its not like cats/rats. I am not going to advise you on something that simply should never happen. I wont be held responsible for an animals death. I have given more then good reason why not to do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Fizzie said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. I love hearing everyone's stories.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with keeping ferrets and rabbits as friends? I read that you're not meant to mix the species (for obvious reasons), but I've seen _alot_ of videos that suggest otherwise.
> 
> I ask because my partner has a rabbit as his place, and I'd like to know the best way to introduce them incase we end up living together in the future.


Please, please, please, (in fact I'm begging you to take this on board) don't go ahead with introducing the ferrets to a rabbit.

Ferrets make great rabbiters (I'm sure that is the right word lol), it isn't a coincidence that some are trained to work. The smell of a rabbit could prove to be too much for the ferrets making their natural instincts kick in.

If that isn't enough then please look at it from the rabbits point of view, they are prey animals, they are hard wired to fear certain smells.
Now some might appear to cope well with the smell of a predator, however, rabbits being a prey species express fear and stress in many ways.
You might not think there is a problem, and then the poor bunny has a heart attack due to the added stress, or the rabbit could go into GI Stasis (potentially fatal condition) or the rabbit could go into a blind panic which results in a broken neck and/or back.

There are so many reasons why this is such a bad idea I can't list them all hmy:

Rabbits are an extremely delicate animal, just because some other fools decided it would be a good idea doesn't mean it actually is a good idea...

Please let common sense prevail here, please?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Fizzie said:


> It's not being open minded because you're not even considering the possibility that the two species can get along. And as I've seen as much, I'm willing to accept that and look into it rather than shoot it down right off the mark. :/
> 
> Dogs and cats can get along. Cats and rats can get along. Etc, etc. There are plenty of animals that you wouldn't expect to get along, but depending on the temperament of the animals, and the introduction process; they do.


Have you ever been bitten by a ferret? I have...they are fast, it hurts like hell and you bleed a lot after. They can really clamp down those jaws and hold on. A rabbit wouldn't stand a chance. 
Yes dogs and cats can co exist because they have been introduced that way over many years. But ferrets naturally want to eat rabbit, it is in their blood. Youtube also shows ferrets going after rabbits...have you watched those vids? You need to see things from both sides.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Why ask if your going to disagree anyway? 

Having seen what ferrets do to the fresh (dead!) rabbits we give them no way would I trust them around one! Even playing with the teeth they have is a massive risk they bloody hurt even just play nipping!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Why ask if your going to disagree anyway?
> 
> Having seen what ferrets do to the fresh (dead!) rabbits we give them no way would I trust them around one! Even playing with the teeth they have is a massive risk they bloody hurt even just play nipping!


I agree with you, its almost as silly as Can I make my bearded dragon be friends with a Locast.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Or a hungry lion friends with a gazelle madness!


----------

